# JH Title



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

In a thread, I saw someone mention (maybe Prism?) you can hire a handler to put a JH title on a dog. Although I'm a gun owner and regularly practice my target skills with a 1911 GSG .22, I don't hunt. However, I think my Clumber Spaniel might enjoy the sport. (She's done really well with nosework - probably because Clumbers have all those fat folds on their face which trap the scent in their face.)


The problem is I don't know anybody with titled dogs in the hunting world (I know plenty in conformation, rally, etc.) and am unsure:


1. Are their reputable handlers who who can work with an owner to put a JH title on a dog?
2. How (and where) would one look for such a handler (if they exist)?



Any advice or tips in this area would be much appreciated. (To be clear, I've worked with my dogs in various sports and know that working with your dog is a great way to bond. However, my impression is that hunting is a rather unique, specific sport and I'm simply not familiar enough with hunting that I would feel comfortable pursuing this on my own.)


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

GoldenDude said:


> In a thread, I saw someone mention (maybe Prism?) you can hire a handler to put a JH title on a dog. Although I'm a gun owner and regularly practice my target skills with a 1911 GSG .22, I don't hunt. However, I think my Clumber Spaniel might enjoy the sport. (She's done really well with nosework - probably because Clumbers have all those fat folds on their face which trap the scent in their face.)
> 
> 
> The problem is I don't know anybody with titled dogs in the hunting world (I know plenty in conformation, rally, etc.) and am unsure:
> ...



You can. My friend has a handler working on a SH title with her golden. You don't have to shoot a gun. They have people shoot the live flyers for you. I don't know where to look for one though. He only handles one dog other than his own at a time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If this is for your clumber, check AKC events listings for Spaniel hunt tests near you. You will find people at those who are or know professional handlers.
Watched some great clumbers run at some of the Spaniel tests we ran.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldenDude said:


> .....Any advice or tips in this area would be much appreciated. (To be clear, I've worked with my dogs in various sports and know that working with your dog is a great way to bond. However, my impression is that hunting is a rather unique, specific sport and *I'm simply not familiar enough with hunting that I would feel comfortable pursuing this on my own*.)


You simply do NOT have to be a hunter to train a dog for an AKC title. I have never shot a living thing in my life and have lower level titles on my girl. Most of the people I know who train for AKC aren't hunters. UKC is more geared toward hunters, but with your knowledge of gun safety you wouldn't have a problem in the world doing that either. I strongly encourage you to contact clubs as suggested, (maybe even Clumber people?) and get the info, attend a training day and see what they're doing. 

If you enjoy the outdoors, this is something that you can't imagine how much you will love it. My dog and I love it so much, if you've never trained a sporting dog for what he was bred for, you will be blown away by how happy your dog will be doing what he was meant to do. IT's awesome.


----------

